# Taking pictures



## Zelda (Jan 14, 2011)

This might sound really dumb. :roll: I want to take more pictures of Popper,but then I got to thinking....these little guys like it on the darker side. Do I use the flash or not? The reason I'm wondering is because they are so shy,etc. Is that going to make them lose a little trust if all at once their 'mom' or 'dad' makes that bright :shock: light? Do you know what I mean? He's weird enough with sounds(esses is on of them). I know I see spots when the flash goes off, but I understand where it came from. I hope you all can figure out what I'm trying to say..... I guess I just would like some input(?) on this before I start flashing away. Thanks so much


----------



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Personally, I don't use flash, not only due to the scariness, but also because it washes out the pictures. I just use good lighting and it doesn't seem to bother either one of my hedgies. Good luck taking pics and be sure to post them!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

I do most of my picture taking outside during the day so a flash isn't needed. Dexter doesn't mind being woken up to go outside anyway! 
When I do take pics with the flash, he really doesn't seem to notice at all. The only thing he doesn't seem to like is when I used my Cannon 20D and it makes a clicking sound when the shutter goes off hahaha he puts his brow down. Silly guy. He's getting used to it though and I'm starting to get better pics with it.
Long story short, Dexter doesn't mind the flash (he doesn't even seem to notice), but I try not to use it. Natural light makes for better photographs anyway!


----------



## bakakaichou (Aug 4, 2011)

I think it depends on the hog. I use a DSLR so I can adjust the aperture and shutterspeed more easily in lower lights to get a decent picture without having to use flash. When I first got Lychee though, a friend tried to take a picture with a regular digital camera and the red light that goes off on some cameras when you hold down the shutter scared her. Other than that she doesn't seem to mind the clicking of the DSLR or anything! =)


----------



## HedgeQuarters (Jul 3, 2011)

I would agree not to use flash. Like you said it is kinda scary for them. But if you cant get any natural lighting move a lamp close to the photo shoot area. And always experiment with the camera to see what makes good lighting. However I do agree also that outside photos are always the best lit. So do whatever works and have fun with it.  See some good pics @ http://hedgequarters.yolasite.com/. I take all of my pics by myself.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I use flash once in a while, especially of Inky at night when I simply can't set up a whole studio of lights around his cage. I don't know how much it bothers him, he never seems to show it, but I don't worry about it too much. Their eyesight is bad enough anyways that it's not like you're going to severely damage their eyes by taking a few pictures with flash. As for breaking trust and what not, no clue. I'm not sure how they would associate the flash with you, but, I guess that'd be for each person to decide on their own. Inky has never hated me less for the thousands of pictures I've taken of him.


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

I've never had to use flash with Delia, and the flash on my camera isn't very good either, so there'd be no point. I have had other people try it, and she hid her eyes, so I don't think she liked it very much. Just keep the room well-lit/know your camera well and you won't even have to worry about it


----------



## QuagsMom(: (Aug 29, 2011)

I never use flash, my hedgie doesn't mind the brightness or the noise I just like the pictures better without flash!  Like other people have said, just take the little guy outside or put him in a lit room.


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

My girl doesn't seem to mind the falsh at all. But whenever I always hold the camera as far away as possible and zoom in


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

i have my cameras set to automatically use the flash if it needs it which it almost always does in my dark house and none of my boys are bothered by it one bit. when i first got my oldest he was (and is, but not as bad) very grumpy and scared with every move and sound, i couldn't even look at him without him balling up in a huffy, popping ball, but even with him the flash never bothered him he would just put down his visor for a second when it went off, but doesn't even do that anymore.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Most hedgies are very forgiving of the poparazi! :lol:


----------

